# January 25th



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have quite a good insight to the Filipino community here in Cairo. I have been told by many of them that their Madams and Misters are all leaving the country in a few days (many of the diplomats) for a holiday. 

Seems once again our diplomats are leaving the sinking ship


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have quite a good insight to the Filipino community here in Cairo. I have been told by many of them that their Madams and Misters are all leaving the country in a few days (many of the diplomats) for a holiday.
> 
> Seems once again our diplomats are leaving the sinking ship


It seems they know what we suspect will happen!

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have quite a good insight to the Filipino community here in Cairo. I have been told by many of them that their Madams and Misters are all leaving the country in a few days (many of the diplomats) for a holiday.
> 
> Seems once again our diplomats are leaving the sinking ship


I think it has something to do with the Chinese New Year/Spring Festival : 



> Chinese New Year is celebrated in countries and territories with significant Chinese populations, such as Mainland China, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Macau, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand,


Chinese New Year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GM1 said:


> I think it has something to do with the Chinese New Year/Spring Festival :
> 
> 
> Chinese New Year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Think January the 25th will be leaving it just a tad late as this year Chinese new year falls on January 23rd ....year of the dragon.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Think January the 25th will be leaving it just a tad late as this year Chinese new year falls on January 23rd ....year of the dragon.


that's why it makes sense, since MS posted they will be leaving the country in a few days. If the new year is the 23rd they would be flying before, to be there on time for the celebrations. lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> I think it has something to do with the Chinese New Year/Spring Festival :
> 
> 
> Chinese New Year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Lol No nothing to do with the Chinese new year... they work for various diplomats and business men not necessary from the far East. I am sure there are other diplomats quietly leaving it is just that I knew about these one from their maids.
Quite simply they are leaving now so that they are not in the country for any trouble that might be brewing.
I am sure there will be many full planes flying out of Cairo for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We stocked up on supplies and have extra security, the office even has armed guards now. Bring it on!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> We stocked up on supplies and have extra security, the office even has armed guards now. Bring it on!




Our underground garage is having the gates that were put up last year reinforced/


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Would be nice if the government as a gesture released one balloon or dove for every person killed, injured or missing on that day and made into a unity or peace day, they could also release balloons for the Copts who have had various misfortunes

Can't see it happening however but would be nice if someone took it forward.

There is too much tension and hate in this country time to move forward...

Probably some restrictions on balloons due to the airport but hey nice thought


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> Would be nice if the government as a gesture released one balloon or dove for every person killed, injured or missing on that day and made into a unity or peace day, they could also release balloons for the Copts who have had various misfortunes
> 
> Can't see it happening however but would be nice if someone took it forward.
> 
> ...




A nice idea but why are you dividing it up into religions? EGYPTIANS stood side by side and died on this day.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> A nice idea but why are you dividing it up into religions? EGYPTIANS stood side by side and died on this day.


I mean extra balloons as they have had church bombings, I am sure many of the Copts who died in the revolution were not aware of the Islamic political seed they had planted people 

Lets hope true democracy comes if MB comes in it is not a guise where they show the true colours over time people will more easily fall victim to a big lie than to a small one.

Let's hope instead they focus to fix a decaying nation and the problem of social of social inequalities if they don't Egypt will perish.

I hope it never turns like the politically correct UK in my lifetime where the only harm of my one liners that were cited in each employee grievance was them killing trees :ranger:

.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Calm before the storm I wonder?
Lately it has been so quiet, no gunfire, no bad news, no crime being reported in Maadi (looks like police are finally doing their job). I am enjoying this period of calm.


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

Traffic at CAI is still down round 25% compared with last January. No sign of additional departures (yet).

However we just booked a long weekend at Luxur


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Actually I have heard about several break-ins in Maadi recently (ie. robbery on second floor of apartment through open window), people are being advised to beef up their security.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I dont think it is going to be a big deal...


----------

